# Lidl Digitalkamera



## fluessig (20. März 2003)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die aktuelle Kamera bei Lidl kaufenswert ist?
Ich hätte schon gerne eine Kamera nur um Bilder von Freunden zu machen und ein paar Vorlagen für Bildbearbeitungsprogramme zu bekommen. Dafür sollte sie doch reichen. 
Ich möchte nicht Fotographie als Kunstform betreiben.
Gibt es derzeit auch bessere Angebote für einen Preis unter 150€?


----------



## caesar (20. März 2003)

kannst ein paar details zur kamera anführen...

sitz da in graz, und habe leider das aktuelle flugblattl von liedl nicht zur hand ;-)

/caesar_


----------



## caesar (20. März 2003)

kannst ein paar details zur kamera anführen...

sitz da in graz, und habe leider das aktuelle flugblattl von lidl nicht zur hand ;-)

/caesar_


----------



## fluessig (20. März 2003)

Wollte gerade auf http://www.lidl.de verweisen, nur leider haben die das Angebot schon nicht mehr online. Weiss nur noch, dass sie 3,1 Megapixel hat und 32 MB flash, 16 mb intern. Max auflösung ist 2048*15xx. Leider weiss ich die Zoomstufen nicht.
Kann auch kurze Filme aufzeichnen und als Webcam verwendet werden (auch wichtig für mich).
Preis ist halt nur 129€, was ich schon verdammt gut finde, oder?


----------



## caesar (20. März 2003)

habe versucht auf http://www.geizhals.at/?cat=dcam eine günstigere kamera mit ähnlichen werten zu finden... keine chance (sind halt österreichpreise, und ich weiss nicht ob teurer oder billiger als deutschland).

und nur um freunde zu fotografieren (je nach dem, wie dir deine freunde am herz liegen;-) ) reicht sie - so denke ich - allemal...

/caesar_


----------



## Vitalis (20. März 2003)

Eventuell könnte Dich eine lange Auslöseverzögerung plagen, d.h. nach dem Druck auf den Auslöser erstmal ne Sekunde warten. Oder lange Speicherzeiten und solche Dinge.. aber vielleicht auch nicht, wenn die Cam nur einen Fixfokus hat und die Fokussierung dadurch entfällt. Die Bildqualität wird wohl auch nicht berauschend sein, aber wahrscheinlich okay. Du klingst ja nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, dann passt das vielleicht


----------



## orange (21. März 2003)

... kann mir mal jemand die url geben ...

cu orange


----------



## caesar (21. März 2003)

welche url meinst du?
/caesar_


----------



## orange (21. März 2003)

... wo man sich mal daten zur kamera anschauen kann, denn ich hab auf der lidle seite nichts gefunden .
Ich will mir nur auch mal ne meinung bilden können .

cu orange_dot


----------



## caesar (21. März 2003)

flüssig hat bereits im 2. post geschrieben, das die camera nicht mehr im aktuellen programm ist!

und da ich in österreich zuhause bin, bin ich nicht in den genuss gekommen, ein immerwieder topdesigntes lidlprospekt in die finger zu bekommen!!

/caesar_


----------



## orange (21. März 2003)

... aso dann kann ich mir also doch nix anshauen . Aber ich mein ne kamera mit 3,1 Megapixel und 32 MB flash kann irgendwie nicht 129€ kosten und gut sein . Oder kann ich es mir leider nicht erklären. Ich mein man soll niemals nie sagen aber ich geh nicht davon aus, dass sie gute fotos macht. Aber ich lass mich halt gern eines besseren belehren .

think orange


----------



## caesar (21. März 2003)

wie flüssig meint, braucht er sie nur um freunde und konsorten zu fotografieren.

ich bin sowieso ein alter freund der guten (rein manuell einstellbaren)  spiegelreflexkamera (praktika).

habe vor 1 jahr ein schwarz/weiss entwicklungsstudio geschenkt bekommen (ok. studio klingt etwas übertrieben; 1 vergrösserer +zubehör >studio ist meine küche bei nacht;-)) und versuch mir halt meine bilder selbst zu entwickeln...

/caesar_


----------



## fluessig (27. März 2003)

vielleicht sei jetzt zum abschluss erwähnt, dass ich mir die Kamera nicht gerkauft habe. Grund ist was Vitalis schrieb:


> Eventuell könnte Dich eine lange Auslöseverzögerung plagen


Ich hab das einmal bei einer Digitalkamera erlebt und weiss dass sowas einfach frustrierend ist, wenn man schnell einen Moment festhalten will. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es bei der Lidl Kamera genauso sein wird.
Darum danke an Vitalis - hat mir wahrscheinlich viel Ärger gespart.


----------



## Sebastianus (1. April 2003)

Noch mal die Standard-Tipps zum Kamerakauf, wenn du dir noch keine gekauft hast! Ich würde auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass die Kamear zumindest einen 3-fach optischen Zoom hat. auf keinen Fall mit digital zu verwechseln. (wegen Interpolation). Außerdem sollten die 3 MP auch nicht durch interpolieren erzeut werden, so dass die Kamera real optisch nur 1 oder 1,5 MegaPixel hat. Diese beide Faktoren drücken extrem auf die Bildqualität. Ich kann nur empfehlen, lieber mal 50-60 EUR mehr auszugeben. Ich habe mittlerweile 4 Digitale Kameras, und die erst von August 2000 (Fuji FInePix 1400 Zoom) wird immer noch benutzt! 

=> einmal mehr ausgeben, lange was davon haben statt oft wenig ausgeben und somit mehr zu zahlen und keinen Spaß zu haben! Ist aber nicht nur bei Kameras so !


----------

